# Turmoil in the Golden Ring--A Slavic-themed game in the cold (IC Thread)



## johnsemlak (Dec 1, 2004)

*The citizens of the Golden Ring have lived in peace and prosperity for decades. Invasions by the hoards of centaurs from the east, the villainy of the Kolduny, and the wars with western neighbors have been in the past for most people's memory. 

Recently, however, some strange occurances have led to rumors that evil is now stirring again. In several cities of the Golden Ring, childern have been falling ill to a strange disease.  Local Volhovy are unable to identify the illness, but suspect it is not natural.  No one can be sure what the cause is, but some villagers are afraid again. And winter about to set in, and the local wise women say it's going ot be a cold one...*_

The campaign starts in one of Vladimir's most popular inns, The White Stallion ('Beli Kon').  A large inn in the town's merchant district, inside there are several full tables of Slavs, one table of dwarven craftsmen (a gnome sits amongst them) and a table of rowdy foreign men who appear to be Varangians (Vikings).  There is at least one partially empty table.  Many people are talking about personal busienss, though a few are debating the causes of the strange illnesses.  Many people are drinking Medovukha, or weaker spirits, and feasting on dishes such as blini or pelmeni.

It is currently November.  Full winter has not yet set in yet.  Outside it is chilly but not freezing; very light snow has appeared recently but melted immediately._






OOC Thread


----------



## Yair (Dec 1, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

Misha enters the inn and surveys the patrons. _Crowded, but I'm tired. It will do._ He picks up a large mug of kvass, and approaches one of the less-occupied Slav tables. "Hello friends, mind if I join your table?" he says as he slides into an unoocupied seat. He sighs as he lets his feet relax from the hard journey. "Misha Yaroslav's the name, a pleasure to meet you" he flashes his smile at them.
He leans his scythe against the table, the blade tucked down beneath his seat.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slav Ranger 3*

Ivan walked in the door, feeling the warth of the inn after a month out on the steppes.  Chances are he would only be in town for a day and a night, so he intended to savor it.

"Bartender, a mug of Medovukha."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 1, 2004)

*Portion of the menu of the White Stallion*

Garlic and Fish Broth  1 sp
Cabbage pie 5 cp
Buckwheat grits with onion 1 sp
Fried mushrooms, garlic, and onion 2 sp
Lamb stew with cranberries and dumplings 2 sp
Pelmeni (meat dumplings) made from Beef, Pork, and Lamb -- 2 sp
Blini with cavier -- 4 sp
Blini with honey -- 2 sp
Roast Beef or pork with mushroom sauce 4 sp
Roast Duck 5 sp
Roast Bear-meat 5 sp

Meduvukha -- glass 2 sp
Kvass -- mug 1 sp
Dwarven Peat Beer -- Mug 2 sp
Mors -- glass 1 sp
tea -- 2 cp


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cholodny, Human Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny already has a place at the partially occupied table, but he hasn't conversed with its other occupants for whatever reason.  Since he's looking for a party to join, he's wearing his breastplate, and his glaive leaning back behind him.  He's been at the inn for two nights.  If another traveller - particularly an armored one - looks at his table, he'll flash them a grin, and push out a chair.  Cholodny is drinking Dwarven Peat Beer, and eating roast pork with mushroom sauce.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 2, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka, Fighter 1/ Druid 2*

Burian steps into the inn, wiping the moisture left by weather from his scalp. Glancing about a grin speads over his weathered face. _I see nothing has changed since I came here with father_ A few long strides bring him to the bar where he gathers a plate of pelmeni and mug of Kvass. Spotting an unoccupied seat he quickly drops into it with a sigh, leaning his axe up against his leg. How is everyone this fine frigid day?


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

"A bit weary, but it's warming up. Good kvass, no?" Misha answers Burian. He smiles amicably, but there is something calculating in his eyes, as if he is measuring Burian's worth.
Misha lets his mind focus on the entire area before him, as he *detects evil* to examine it.

OOC: Are we and Cholodny on the same table? If so and Cholodny invites him, Misha of course accepts and thanks him.


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cholodny, Fighter/Barbarian*

"Kvass is good, but pork is much better." says Cholodny, grinning as the others sit down at the table.  "You had a long trip to get here?"

_These two look like warriors._


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

Misha nods positively. "All the way from Yaroslavl - though not directly. It's my first time here, and I must say it looks pretty impressive. I never saw a city this grand.
Are you a resident of Vladimir?"
His speech is somewhat slow at first, as if he isn't completely focused on the conversation, but by the end of his words he has obviously shaken whatever preoccupied him

OOC: Misha stops the *detect evil* after one round, to focus on the talk at hand, unless he senses lots of evil auras around.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

After getting some of the lamb stew and a mug of meduvukha, Ivan moves over to the table where the others are talking.

"Would there happen to be room for another cold soul here?"  He inquires, grinning.


----------



## Ry (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cholodny, Human Fighter/Barbarian*

"Plenty of room to go around.  Come, sit!" says Cholodny, as he muscles open some room for the newcomer.    Cholodny grins, then turns back to Misha.  "Not really from anywhere.  Good, safe town, though."  He then looks away from the table with an appraising eye.

_I think we've got the toughest table.  Huh.  Good._

[OOC: I'm putting in a little extra physical descrioption here, to give an idea what Cholodny looks like.  If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to see some from you other guys.]

Cholodny is tall and broad, even for a Varangian, and projects a physicalness that extends to everything he does.  He's the kind of guy you'd expect to have an 18 Strength; a strong, musclebound frame, long arms, and large strong hands that look like they've seen a lot of work.  Cholodny has a long, thick, tangled mane of dark, dark, dark brown hair, and his voice tends to be a little louder than necessary.  Overall, if you had only one adjective to describe Cholodny, it would be probably be "Big."


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 2, 2004)

Brata has come to Vladamir on the tail of news of disease.  The omens and portents had led him to the Golden Ring, and now he finds himself outside the Beli Kon.  Having left his companioons at the gates and beyond, he finds his stomach rumbling, and in need of a stiff drink.

The small man steps up to the bar and orders a meager meal of fish stew, and a couple of cabbage pies.  With a mug of Kvass in his hand, he scans the room for an open seat, only to see one next to the towering man with the glaive.  Never being one to let his size concern him, Brata steps up and says with a thick Southern accent, "Is this seat taken?"  Hoping that none of these men take offense to his rough exterior, he takes a seat and waits for his food.  "I am Brata," he says, "I have come a long way.  What news in the Golden Ring?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

"Not at all."  says Ivan to the newcomer.  "Can't claim to know much news myself, I just came in off the steppes, but I've been hearing strange rumors."

OOC:  Okay, Ivan is a little shorter than average, standing about 5'8", but he is broad shouldered and barrel chested.  His hair looks like it was once black, but has now started greying slightly, and his face is heavily wrinkled both from age and a lifetime in the cold winds of the steppes.  However, despite his age, Ivan still looks as tough as boiled leather, and strong too.  If you had to pick an adjective to describe Ivan it would probably be "thick."


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

"It seems we are all strangers to this place. I have not come here seeking rumors, but I have heared a few, and bring some bad news myself. It is for answers that I came to Vladimir."

OOC: Misha looks somewhat like a paragon slav. A bit taller then the average, a bit stronger in build, his hair a bit blacker, his eyes a bit deeper, his posture a bit straighter, he is at once both the epitome of the commoner and slightly more. He is young, perhaps 15 years old, but already his peasant's hands are ragged, and his face scorched by the winter's touch.
But above all Misha exudes an air of quiet confidence about him, like a man certain of his way. It isn't vanity, or the expectations of a spoiled noble - it is more like the immovability of the earth, an inner-calm, a spiritual peace of mind. If you would choose one thing to describe about Misha, it would be this unabashed certainity.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 3, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka fighter/druid*

"I've passed this way before, but it has been some few years. Not since I was a child in fact. I've heard rumors of turmoil and odd happenings. " He shrugs his shoulders and drowns a bite of pelmini with a swig of his drink "I had nothing left for me back home, so coming to see what is happening  seemed as good a reason as any to begin roaming again!" He grins and winks at Misha. "Besides, where else could I meet folks with the luxury of day dreaming except in the city eh?" He laughs. Good to meet you all. My name's Burian, and you?

OOC: Burian is a lanky man of slightly above average height. His sandy hair is close cropped in a soldiers cut, and his calloused hands and weathered features testify to a life of travelling and hard work..or battle. He wears an easy grin, but is obviously alert to the goings ona round him, a fact which is obvious to those who have spent time at war/


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 3, 2004)

*Dm*

A man in a colorful red outfit carrying a wooden stringed instrument (known as a 'Gusli, pictured here) enters the room.  Other guests seem to call him a _skomorokhi._  He begins to play, and sing a song of St. Demetrius, and his battles in the past with centaur hoards, and the invading 'Kam', who are described as a race that appear nearly impossible to kill.

Several guests begin to clap along with the singer, and throw a few coins his way.

(Sound sample of a Gusli here)


----------



## Ry (Dec 3, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny taps his breastplate, saying: "Cholodny."

_Now I'm _sure_ we're the toughest table._

Then he grins again, turns towards the music and begins to clap his big hands together with the others.


----------



## Yair (Dec 3, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

Misha turns to the skomorokhi along with the others.  "I'm Misha." he says.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 3, 2004)

*Beli Kon*

Stanislava hears the a familiar tune being badly sung as she strolls into the Beli Kon. The riff-raff in hear would make her mother squirm. Ah, yes the ever familiar stench of uncleanly humans. She strolls to the bar. 'Da vai Vodka, Pazhalsta(please).". She looks around for familiar faces or a friendly face.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 3, 2004)

*Vodka Nyet?*

Stanislava notices that there is no vody on sale. " a pint will do barkeep". She feels a bit tired after her recent journey in the FAR EAST.  This place is lively tonite. "Many a yarn since she passed this way" she ponders to herself.  Her clothes are a bit tattered from the journey. Her Pony tail is a bit loose. She tightens it up and waits for her beer. The smell of dirty humans is refreshing in a strange way. She even senses that some in the crowd might have more than half a pint of conversation. She looks for a seat but to no avail.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 3, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan grins as the music begins to play.  "I'm Ivan.  He says to his compatriots at the table.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2/Sorcerer 1*

"Omens and portents, my friends, omens and portents.  It is no chance that we find ourselves here tonight, asking ourselves the same questions.  Have you not heats of some fell illness falling upon this land?",  Brata says in hushed tones.

(OOC-Brata is a small, hard man.  His skin is pale, but with a but of an olive tone to it.  His brown eyes have a slight slant and fold to them, and he has a whispy goatee and moustache.  Surely, the most he could ever grow.  His hair is matted and locked, and he wears heavy furs over his small frame.  He appears to be in his thirties.)


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 3, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka Fighter/Druid*

Burian grimaces slightly a Brata's words "I have, but ill omens are wrong as often as they are right. But I admit, unease as much as curiousity brought me here. He shifts slightly in his seat, watching the Skomorokhi for a few moments. I must wonder, now that I am here, what do I do? All I have heard so far are rumors and mutterings, like a group of old women at the well trading gossip
_Perhaps he is right...these are obviously more than normal travellers. No solid reasons for being here, and et we all end up together..ominous..._


----------



## Ry (Dec 3, 2004)

"Hmmm."  comes as a low tone from Cholodny, and nods slightly, musing with the others.

_What are they talking about?  Well, best to just shut up, and hope they need a fighter._

(OOC: Cholodny's not so fast on the uptake, and he really hasn't paid much attention to current events.)


----------



## Yair (Dec 3, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

"Unnatrual... _things_ have taken the lives of many. I have seen their workings myself, and these are not idle rumours. I sought the counsil of many Volvhovy on this, but none knew the source of the rising darkness. All told me of the wisdom and holiness of Timofei of Vladimir; I hope he will have the answers I seek." He speaks in a hushed voice, so as not to upset the performence.
"I think you are right, Brata" he adds. "But I think it is a good omen. A sign from the gods, a good sign."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 4, 2004)

*Dm*

The singer continues his tales of St. Demetrius, and tells of his battles with invading Frost Giants long ago.

It is now late, and it has been dark for some time.  Early november, the days are already short.  A steady snow has started, and a you can hear wind blowing outside.

The music is abruptly interuppted by a man who bursts into the inn through the main door.  The person is  middle-aged man in a fur coat with a large, thick beard.  He is panting furiously and has apparently been running for some time.

Gospada!  Gospoda!

  I come from the neighboring village of Bogolubovo.  Our village was raided by some foul creatures.  They were like men, but bigger, and with the head of a wild animal.  Our villagers managed to fend them off, but they headed to the Church of Mokosh on the Nerl River.   Please, is there someone who can go to aid the Volhov there.  I fear for her safety; there were several of these creatures and their strength may be beyond her powers.  Please, someone, I beg you go to her aid!

The village of Bogolubovo is about 3-4 miles to the East of Vladimir.  The Church or Temple of Mokosh the man speaks about is east of the village of Bogolubovo


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2004)

Ivan is standing even before the man finishes his message.  As he finishes, Ivan turns to his tablemates.

"Well, newfound friends, let's be at this."  With this Ivan heads for the doors.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka Fighter/druid*

Burian rises smoothly, hooking his axe onto a belt ring and downing the last of his kvass. "I was looking for some excitement" He strides towards the door, less than a step behind Ivan.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC:  Note that at a hustle it will take about thirty minutes to arrive at the church with no subdual damage.


----------



## Ry (Dec 5, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

"Ha!"   Cholodny yells - more of an exclamation than a laugh.  He grabs the glaive behind him, and shoves forward to the doors, nearly knocking people over in his eagerness.  Once outside, the glaive bounces from his right to his left hand, in his excitement to head towards a battle.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 5, 2004)

*Stanislava/3rd level Fighter.*

After the outburst, she notices the man who said...""I was looking for some excitement". She drops a gold piece down for the food and drink and rushes after him.......Taps him on the shoulder and asks" if it's all the same to you. would you mind if I join. I could use the exercise and some fresh air?"..." and by the way my name is Stanislava!".


----------



## Yair (Dec 5, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human Paladin 3*

"Let us make haste." _A fine bunch of men these are, to so swiftly respond to distress! Good omes indeed!_ He quickly goes outside, mounts his horse, and heads for the church.

OOC:Since he doesn't know the way, he'll be following the lead. If the lead is on foot he'll ask him to hop on his horse and ride with him.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 5, 2004)

*Stanislava/3rd lvl fighter*

Stanislava follows Slavochka  out of the Inn and mounts her horse and thinks of ways she will be able to slice up some putrid slug with her bastard sword. 
She follows Slovochka to the Church.....


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC:  Survival check +10 to find my way to the church.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka fighter/druid*

Burian mounts his horse a pauses for a moment to make sure that everyone has a mount before heading off after Ivan.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2/Sorcerer 1*

Brata slips some coin onto the table and slides his stuffed cabbage into his pocket.  After downing his Kvass, he heads for the door after the glaive wielding giant.  _What could these abominations be?, _ he thinks to himself.  Having no mount, Brata is used to running on foot in the cold.  This should be no different.  Once outside the confines of the town, he'll give a low whistle, and signal his "friends" to follow.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2004)

*Dm*

The party leaves the Inn and sets out to the village of Bogolubovo.  The old man, who identifies himself as Ilya, is too tired to accompany you but ensures you that the way will not be hard to follow.  The road to Bogolubovo is well travelled and the villagers there should point the way further.

OOC:  Please post marching order and method of travel (horse/foot).  

Note that it is now slightly below 40 degrees.  In the campaign I will use rules detailed in Frostburn on effects of the cold.  From 0 - 40 Fareignheit, all characters not appropriately clothed, or otherwise protected (_endure elements_ or similar) must make a fortitude save or suffer ill effects (hp loss and possible disease).  Lower temperatures have graver effects.  Since now the temperature is only slightly below 40 the potential effects will be minimal, but still, be attentive.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2004)

Ivan is properly clothed (as befits a ranger), and has the Cold Endurance feat (+2 to all fort saves against cold based problems) as well as Endurance (+4 to saves against weather effects) for a total of +6 to his fort saves against cold.  He ain't getting cold any time soon .


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 5, 2004)

(OOC- Does a "Cold Weather Outfit" out of the PHB count for protection?)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 5, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Does a "Cold Weather Outfit" out of the PHB count for protection?)



 Yes


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian motions Brata to ride with him "Come on or you'll slow us down. If we're to stop these things from doing any more damage we must hurry!" 

OOC: Burian will be following closely behind Ivan and Misha


----------



## Ry (Dec 6, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Having no mount, Cholodny goes on foot, as fast as he can without tiring himself for battle.  This last requirment will be waived if he fears he will miss the fighting.  Cholodny wears a *Cold Weather Outfit*; if it gets colder he can supplement these with his *Furs * (which should *stack*, according to _Frostburn_).


----------



## Yair (Dec 6, 2004)

*Misha Yaroslav, Human (Slav) Paladin 3*

Misha glances back as he rides forward, and sees Cholodny puffing behind them. _Valiant, but foolish_ he thinks. He slows down his horse and approaches Cholodny. "There is plenty of room on Grisha's back" he pats his horse, "hop on."

OOC: Misha & Chodolny (assuming he will join me on the horse) will ride before Burian & Brata, taking the lead. If the others are too slow, Misha will only be willing to slow down slightly (as it may be too late already). By the RAW I have no idea of our speed, but our horses should be encumbered, so we won't be moving that fast... Misha won't hesitate to push his mount, however, as he is not intending to use it in combat.

Misha is wearing a *Cold Weather Outfit* and has the Endurance feat (+4 to saves vs. weather), so I don't expect he'll freeze any time soon. He is also immune to disease, so he won't be getting a cold


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 6, 2004)

Movement is slightly hampered by the conditions and it takes a bit more than 30 mins to get to Bogolubovo.

You arrive at the tiny village, and most of its inhabitents are indoors.  Eventually, a group of 3 peasants armed with sickles come out and approach you carefully.  

They seem to recognize you as friend rather than foe, and relax slightly.  One steps forward.

Are you the help that Ilya sent for?


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 6, 2004)

*Stanislava 3rdlvl fighter*

Stanislava rides behind  Misha & Chodolny. She feels a bit weary but her  
Cold Weather Outfit keeps her snug and the cold reminds her of her home villiage. She waves to Misha when he looks back. As the party approaches the three peasants she notices their relaxed composure. She still looks around to be sure of no hidden surprises........


----------



## Yair (Dec 6, 2004)

*Misha, Slav Paladin 3*

Misha lets his heavy draft horse stop before the peasants. "Yes, we have come to help you. Ilya spoke of animal-headed raiders, are they all gone from your village?"
He looks over the village as he speaks. _Are you hiding out there?_ he wonders, _are you the same kind of beast?_


----------



## Yair (Dec 6, 2004)

Nantonaku said:
			
		

> Stanislava rides behind  Misha & Chodolny...



OOC: I hope you took Ivan with you, or he'll be a-long-time-coming


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*



			
				Micar Sin said:
			
		

> Burian motions Brata to ride with him "Come on or you'll slow us down. If we're to stop these things from doing any more damage we must hurry!"




"Da!!",  yells Brata as he extends his arms for a hand up.  After securing his seating behind the warrior, he turns back and motions to a shadow in the bushes.  Having his companion come closer at this point may spook the horses.  After arriving, Brata will dismount, and signal to his owl to start searching from the sky for signs of disturbance.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 6, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Um, is anyone carrying Ivan or does he have to jog?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 6, 2004)

*Dm*

The peasant who came forward earlier continues to address you:

The creatures Ilya spoke of attacked out village a couple of hours ago.  It was dark by then, and we didn't see them very well.  

At first sight of these beasts, everyone in the village hid in their homes.  The creatures chased a few villagers but didn't pursue them into their homes.  They continued through the village towards the temple on the Nerl.

I'm not sure how many there were, 6 or seven perhaps.  THey may not have all been these animal men--perhaps there were men among them.


OOC: The Nerl is a river that flows into the Klyasma not far from Bogolubovo.  It meanders through a large meadow near the village.  The temple of Mokosh is located on that river in the meadow.


I'll assume Ivan is mounted wiht Stanislav if neither player objects


----------



## Yair (Dec 6, 2004)

Misha nods. "We'll go there, then. What's the fasters way?"

OOC: If he knows the way or it's obvious, he'll ride there directly.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 6, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka Fighter/Druid*

Burian shifts his bow around until it is in easy reach. "We had best hurry. we are already considerably behind"


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 7, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava concurs with Micar "Da, let us make haste. My blade is hungry for some blood". Stanislava tells Ivan to hold on tight.  

OOC; Yes, Ivan is on my horse with me. Sorry for that Snafu. lost in the Cybersmog for a wee bit.


----------



## Ry (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

After half an hour riding on half a saddle, Cholodny waits - but does not yet move to dismount.  The feeling between his cheeks tells him he will not be returning to this position soon.

_I need to get my own damn horse._


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 7, 2004)

*Dm*

On horseback, your approach the church in only a few minutes.  It's dark, so your vision is poor.  .  The meadow is large and flat, and is criss-crossed by the meandering Nerl River.

The Church is on a small hill next to the river.  It is very small and modest.  There is a small building nearby that you would guess is the priest's home.

You are currently about 200 yards frin the Church.  There is moonlight, so you can see but dimly.

OOC:  Please indicate if you are using a light source other than the moonlight.  Also, post any other action or precautions as you approach the church.  I'll assume the marching order is the same unless you post otherwise.


Here's a picture of hte church.  However, the water is a bit lower, and it's night time, with a very light snow cover.  Also, you're approaching from the opposite side.  There is a visible path to the church.


----------



## Yair (Dec 7, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> OOC:  Please indicate if you are using a light source other than the moonlight.  Also, post any other action or precautions as you approach the church.  I'll assume the marching order is the same unless you post otherwise.



If the moonlight is strong enough for Misha to see the church and soroundings he doesn't waste his time on further light. If not, he will light up a lantern and hold it with one hand. At any rate he will slow a little and examine the soroundings as he approaches closer (scanning also with *detect evil* if possible), and will dismount at about 40 feet from the church (if he gets that far...)

"Precautions? What precautions?"
    - Famous Last Words


----------



## Ry (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny dismounts, then moves to the front of the area illuminated by Misha's lantern (or navigates by moonlight if Misha is doing the same).  He grips his cherished  *+1 glaive*, looking as well as he can for signs of danger.  Before advancing, he ensures that he does not outpace the rest of the party.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2004)

Ivan slides off the horse and alights on the ground, eyes open and alert, scanning around.  He has his bow out and nocks an arrow.

Spot and listen at +8.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 8, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka Fighter/Druid*

Burian slides off of damek and whispers "watch after the other horses my friend" He draws his bow and nocks an arrow before moving forward slightly behind and to the side of Misha and Cholodny, scanning the flanks for signs of ambush.

OOC: Spot at +5; Listen at +3


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 8, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava dismounts. Unsheathes her Bastard Sword and follows in the rear. She will use the moonlight, having gotten use to it after tredding Siberia many a night to avoid pesky humans and the like. She ponders if Ivan will get a horse or not. Not much of a way to travel on two legs in a region such as this.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 8, 2004)

*Dm*

The party cautiously approaches the church along a well-worn path.

Neither the church nor the neighboring house show any signs of activity.  The doors to the house and the church are open.  As you get closer, you can see the tracks of several creatures moving away from the church to the east (You are approaching from the West.) and apparently into a forest about 300 yards distant.

Burian and Ivan both catch of glimpse of (*Spot rolls both natural 20s!*) a shadow moving at the edge of the forest in the direction of the tracks.  You're uncertain what it is, only that someone or something is perhaps moving.

Everyone please either roll another spot and listen check and post the results, or if you prefer tell me to roll them.  After a day, If anyone hasn't posted their checks, I'll go ahead and roll them myself.

For die rolls, no need to send me a confirmation of hte result or anything.  The honor system will be fine.  I do my online die rolling here:
http://wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 8, 2004)

Brata drops back behind the warriors to allow them some room.

(OOC- Now way, I have no honor!!   Please, roll the dice for me, if you will.  Hopefully you will for all dice rolling needs?)


----------



## Yair (Dec 8, 2004)

Misha: *Listen roll 9, Spot roll 4* (roll equals result for me, as the other modifiers are zero).
Unless we actually see something pressing, Misha will at least peer into the Church to make sure no one is dying in there.


----------



## Ry (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny: *Listen 3+3=6*, *Spot 15-1=14*.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 9, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka fighter/druid*

Spot roll: 17 total, listen roll 16 total

Burian taps misha and cholodny on the shoulder and quietly whispers "we have visitors in the shadows" He subtly getures towards the movement


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 9, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka fighter/druid*

double post


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Spot 19, Listen 27.

Ivan nods, and moves slowly towards the shadowy figures.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Spot 11+8=19, Listen 19+8=27.

Ivan nods, and spans the darkness.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 9, 2004)

*Stanislava/ 3rd lvl Warrior*

Stanislava goes to the front. She keeps her sword steady and ready.


OOC; Please Roll for me DM for the present. My time Zone(Japan) is way off everyone else in the party. M.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

*DM -- Surprise Round*

*Spot Checks: Brata: 17+7=24; Stanislava =2; 

Listen Checks: Brata: 9+4=13; Stanislava: Natural 1*

Only Ivan's keen ears just manage to hear the faint sound of somethign emerging from the water behind you.  Ivan reacts quickly and sees what looks like an old man, with a green beard and hair that seems to be made of reeds,  coming at the party.  His hands have very long nails that seem sharp.

[*Initiative: 

Vodyanoi 23
Ivan: 14
Others -- Surprised*


The creature claws at Ivan (who is flat footed):
 *Modified Rolls: 11 & 15=1 hit and one miss; dmg 3 points.*

Only Ivan may act this round.  Next round I will post Full initiative results.

Conditions:
Misha, Stanislava, Cholodny, Brata, and Burian: Surprised, unhurt;
Ivan: 3 points of damage 23/26)


----------



## Yair (Dec 9, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

Misha spins as he hears the attack, but stands idle for a precious few seconds as he tries to make sense of the scene before him.

OOC: Arrrg.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2004)

Ivan leaps back from the creature and fires his nocked arrow at it.

OOC: 5' step back and one bowshot at it.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2004)

*DM -- round 1*

Ivan steps back and fires an arrow straight into the creature's chest.  *Attack: 16+7 = 23 Hit!; dmg: 8 points*


Initiative:

Vodyanoi: 23
Cholodny: 20
Burian: 20
Brata: 15
Ivan: 14
Misha: 10
Stanislava: 5

Conditions:
Misha, Stanislava, Cholodny, Brata, and Burian:  unhurt;
Ivan: 3 points of damage (23/26);
Vodyanoi: Moderately injured


The creature moves back from Ivan and Stanislava to the edge of the river and begins to wave his hands and speak silently in a very old form of slavic.  The water slowly begins to rise from the river.


The whole party is now in about 1' of water--any movement will be significantly hampered.  The creature is about 15' away from Slanislava; the rest of the party is behind him.


OOC: Stanislava gets an Attack of Opportunity on the Vodyanoi.
 Post your actions in any order; don't wait for your turn.  I will resolve the actions in order of initiative of course.

Oh, and here's a picture of hte creature you're fighting:


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata lets out a low whistle off toward the woods.  He then raises his crossbow and lets a bolt fly at the creature.

(OOC- I would like to summon my wolf to me for defense.  Have my owl keep soaring above to ensure we aren't blindsided.  Firing a light crossbow)


----------



## Ry (Dec 9, 2004)

(OOC: I'll let johnsemlak handle my initiative, which is at +7)

Cholodny begins to *Rage*, then moves as best he can to 10' away from the creature, and attacks.  If there's a possibity to *charge * (which is easier given the range thing) then he will do so.

Cholodny's face looks like he's screaming, but no sound comes out.  The glaive swings in a wide arc.

Rolled 17 so either *28 * or *30 * (w. charge) for Cholodny's inaugural Golden Ring attack.  Rolled a 1, though, so only *11 damage*.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 9, 2004)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Rolled a 1, though, so only *11 damage*.




(OOC-that's just ugly   )


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 10, 2004)

Ivan nocks another arrow and fires swiftly.

OOC: Taking into account the -4 for attacking into a melee, Ivan gets an 18, for 10 damage on a successful hit.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 10, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Sword Drawn. Stanislava will charge to the creature and attack as soon as possible (while the others fire away). She screams  a battle cry and curses the creature. 

OOC; Please role for me DM.


----------



## Yair (Dec 10, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

Misha wades through the water as quickly as he can to strike the creature, bringing his scythe to bear. He doesn't just _look_ like he's screaming.

OOC: he will charge if he can, if he can't then he'll move & attack, and if he can't do that either he'll throw a spear & move closer. 
*Charge: Attack roll 11+6=17 (20 on charge), Damage 4+4+3=11 (two 4's on 2d4!)
Spear: Attack roll 11+5=16, Damage 3+2=5*


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 10, 2004)

OOC: Misha (and all other characters) cannot 'charge', because a) the water is considered 'difficult terrain' and b) As the monster attacke from behind the party, and Misha was up front, Misha does not have a clear path to the Vodyanoi.

Nantonaku-You can run up to the monster.

Also, I am assuming movement is at 1/2 rate in the water.  I'm going to query that in the rules forum.

On mapping, movement and so forth:  I do use a grid map to keep track of positioning.  I will try to move your characters, based on your posts, in as good a position as possible.  If the enemy incures an Attack of Opportunity, I will assume you make it (state so if you prefer otherwise).

If you want your character to cleave if possible, please post so. It's obviously irrelevant here, but keep it in mind.


----------



## Ry (Dec 10, 2004)

OOC: If he can't attack, Cholodny will double move to at least be able to threaten the Vodyanoi.  Also, Cholodny was _born_ to "cleave if possible." He will always do so.


----------



## Yair (Dec 10, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

In that case Misha moves as close as he can (move action, drawing the spear as part of the move) but to a place where he gets a good clear path to the creature, and then throws the spear.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 11, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Charging will attach ASAP. She  is more than ready slice and dice this monster. She hopes the others are not far behind her.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 11, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Charging: will attack ASAP. She is more than ready slice and dice this monster. She hopes the others are not far behind her. 

OOC; and hope for a better initiatve roll next time.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 11, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka (of all the times to lose my internet...)*

Burian turns and sends an arrow into the creature, snarling in fury at having let his guard down.

attack roll:16 (12+4)


ooc: sorry for the delay lost my broadband thursday morning


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 11, 2004)

Cholodny moves toward the creature, but with the water slowing him down, he can't quite get close enough to hit him with his Glaive. (He's just 5' short).

Burian lets an arrow lose but it flys just wide.  Brata does the same with his crossbow and misses as well (*8+2=10*).  Ivan's bowshot is more successful, however, and he sinks a second arrow into the Vodyanoi's chest.  The creature make's a short low-pitched sound that seems to be a scream, but doesn't fall.

Misha moves to the side and forward, and fires a spear from about 10 feat away, but this two flies over the man and into the river.

Stanislave was able to swing once as the Vodyanoi retreated (*Attack of Opportunity: 6+7=13 Miss*).  Then he manages to get into melee range and swings (*16+7=23 Hit!; dmg 7 points*).  Again the monster growls but doesn't fall.

*Round 2*

The Vodyanoi withdraws from Stanislava's mighty blade (avoiding an attack of opportunity).  The creature moves in the water far faster than humans are able to, and is now 40' away from the Stanislava and is completely submerged, though barely visable. 

Conditions: 

Misha, Stanislava, Cholodny, Brata, and Burian: unhurt;
Ivan: 3 points of damage (23/26);
Vodyanoi: 25 points of damage


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 11, 2004)

Brata thinks back to the ramblings of the crone to try to figure out if this creature is an abomination of nature or not.  Coming up with little in 10 or 12 seconds, he holds his ground, and lets fly one last ditch crossbow bolt.

(OOC- Knowledge Nature or Arcana check?  He takes a 5 ft. step, reloads, and shoots his crossbow.)


----------



## Ry (Dec 11, 2004)

Cholodny continues to hold the glaive, moving as close to the creature as possible, without submerging himself.  He readying a circle of glaivey death in front of the party.  Calling to the party, "You fire!  I'll hold off whatever comes to shore."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2004)

Ivan doesn't respond, but just grins, firing of two more arrows in rapid succession.

OOC:  If no one else closes to melee, Ivan will rapid shot, getting a 19 and an 11.  If someone does, he will only fire once, getting a 17 (including melee penalties).  The second one is sure to miss, so I didn't roll damage, and if the first one hits, it'll deal 9 points of damage.


----------



## Yair (Dec 12, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

Misha curses, draws his last spear, and carefully scans the water. He approaches Cholodny, staying a bit at his back and out of Ivan's line of fire. Spouting speculations as to the creatures' parentage, he *detects evil* to see if there is anything lying below the water.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 12, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Will hold HER ground and look for any signs of any other creature in the water. She will step back a meter from the water to avoid accidently falling in.


OOC; Is the lake frozen over at all?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dm*



			
				Nantonaku said:
			
		

> OOC; Is the lake frozen over at all?




No, the temperature is just above freezing.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 12, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian scans the woods behind them, making sure that nothing slips up from there while everyone is focused on the river.



OOC: Do we recognize the Vodanyoi for what it is?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dm*

Brata's bolt sinks into the water short of the Vodyanoi, but one of Ivan's arrows seemed to make contact with the submerged enemy.  (OOC: I granted it a concealment bonus but but you made the % roll).  The effect on the Vodyanoi is unclear at first, but you notice that the water begins to recede, and the river returns to its previous level.  You then see the creature floating in the water.

The river is now not very wide (20' across or so) or deep, and has a very slow current (virtually non at all).  Most of the river is knee deep or so with reeds along the edges.  The body of the Vodyanoi is in the reeds at the far side of the river.  Misha is able to retreave his spear from what is now dry land.

All Slavic characters recognize the Vodyanoi as a rare fey creature who lives in rivers and lakes.  They generally keep to themselves but are known to occasionally trade fish with nearby villages.  They are highly chaotic and unpredictable but not known for wickedness (attacking a Slavic temple would not be considered a common Vodyanoi act).  They are able to control waters.


The Church of Mokosh still shows no signs of activity, as does the house of the priest.  Both buildings' doors are open.

The shadows that you spotted earlier are now completely gone, presumably vanished into the forsest to the South.

Combat is now over.  The only injured party member is Brata (3 points of damage).

I will be awarding experience for the encouter, later.


----------



## Ry (Dec 13, 2004)

Cholodny checks the waters of the river, then looks to the party for guidance.  He lets the glaive slide down in one hand; the butt gives a disappointed _clack_ as it lands on a rock.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 13, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian un-nocks his arrow and sling shis bow before pulling his axe and shield form his belt. "This is not good.. what would the temple have done to anger the voydanoi? Or did it think us the invaders returning to cause more damage? He sighs. "Let us see to the fate of the priest, if our friend Ivan's wounds are not too severe..."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2004)

"I'm fine," grunts Ivan, "let's see to the priest."


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 13, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava nods in agreement. She sheathes her sword and heads with the party.....


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 13, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Combat is now over.  The only injured party member is Brata (3 points of damage).




(OOC- Are you sure you don't mean Ivan?  Sorry Nac, I checked post #70, maybe you're NOT fine!   )

"Damn!",  says Brata, "We should not have killed this poor creature so quickly.  He must have been driven mad by some forces, they're usually not so hostile."  Brata  looks to the sky to try to spot Grieg, asking the owl to scan the woods for sign of disturbance.


----------



## Yair (Dec 13, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

Misha picks up his spear, and shakes his head in discontent. Upon hearing the others he sighs, and sends a quizzical look in the Vodyanoi's direction. "Yes, let's look for the priest."
Misha heads over to the Church and takes a peek. 

OOC: *detect evil* on it too. Instead of constantly saying I'm using it, we can assume I always do when scanning/searching, johnsemlak - as you prefer.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC: sorry, it is Ivan with 3 pts of damage..

You see many humanoid tracks going into both the church and the house.

The church opens into a simple 20/20 room with an alter to Mokosh in the center.  There are tracks all over the room but the seem to lead to behind the alter.

The walls of the temple are covered with paintings describing the life and works of Mokosh.  Many show her with arms raised, flanked by two horsemen. 

I've attached an image of Mokosh.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 14, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava will draw her sword and approach the alter, searching for anything unusual. She will also try to identify the type of tracks(boots, shoes etc).


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Uri Sythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Uri says, "Please don't be alarmed.  Maka!!"  Uri calls a large wolf into the church and points it to the place behind the alter.  "There, my friend, get a scent."


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 15, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian steps cautiously around the edge of the altar, following the tracks, axe and shield at the ready. "this bodes ill"


----------



## Ry (Dec 15, 2004)

Cholodny moves to stand side-by-side with whoever is in the front of the party, glaive extended ahead.


----------



## Yair (Dec 15, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin 3*

Misha is suprised to see a large wolf materializing out of nothingness just a few feet from him. "I'm alarmed" he mumbles to no one in particular. His hand briefly touches the wolf-like pelt of his armor as he approaches the altar, keeping one eye on the wolf.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 15, 2004)

*Dm*

You go around the alter and see a small opened door leading to a steep stairway.  The door was obviously hidden at one point but has been forced open.  Several humanoid tracks (some barefoot (not human) and some with boots) go down.  You can't see much down the stairway, but it is very narrow and appears to lead to a rather small room.

The wolf Maka does not appear to notice any scent.  There is no sound coming from the stairway.


----------



## Yair (Dec 15, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Uttering a prayer to Moist Mother Earth to protect those who descend to her womb, Misha goes down the stairs and into the room.

OOC: Always with *detect evil*, and if I sense any within 60' I stop to pinpoint it, stopping on the spot and motioning the others to do so as well.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 15, 2004)

*Dm*

As Misha descends, he doesn't sense the presence of any evil.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Misha is suprised to see a large wolf materializing out of nothingness just a few feet from him. "I'm alarmed" he mumbles to no one in particular. His hand briefly touches the wolf-like pelt of his armor as he approaches the altar, keeping one eye on the wolf.




(OOC- Actually, I've included contact w/ the wolf in my last few posts.  Oh well.)

"Maka, guard.",  says Brata as he points to the door of the church, sending the wolf outside.  "Looks dark, do we have any volunteers?",  Brata says with a sly grin.


----------



## Ry (Dec 15, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny steps up.  "You hold the torch; I'll go first."


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 16, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Roles her eyes at Misha"s holy mumblings. .... " I will go second if no one minds" she says to the party in General. The wolf she notices, but only hopes it will fight when the time is nigh. She tightens her ponytail before descending in the stairs.....Bastard sword drawn....


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 16, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian shrugs as the three proceed down ahead of him. "As da said, never volunteer" With a chuckle he steps down behind Stanislava.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2004)

"I'll take the rear." says Ivan, slinging his bow over his back and drawing a longsword which seems to be made of ice so hard and cold it's almost black.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

"Hehe, torch bearer it is, big man.", says Brata as he slings his crossbow and pulls out a scimitar from under his thick bear furs.  He'll grab the torch from Cholodny, and take a central position, giving light to the spearmen in the front.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 16, 2004)

*Dm*

The party descends into the crypt, which is a square room somewhat smaller than the main church room above.  The walls are covered with markings of sarcophogi, presumably where former volhovy of this church are buried.

On the floor of the crypt is an open trapped door that has obviously just been forced open.  Below the door is a space about 3X3x2.  It is completely empty.

The floor is covered with tracks, similiar to those above.


None of you are familiar with the church of Mokosh (OOC:  I assume that is the case; if one of you wishes your character to be a follower of Mokosh and you are a suitable alignment for the neutral god of nature, let me know.) so you can only guess as to what was in the crypt.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2004)

(OOC- I know it sounds lame, but I never did pick a god, did I?  Being a pretty nature based character, I may as well say that she's the one I'm worshipping, with a slight nod to Dogoda and Volos.  Usually as a druid, I make up some Neutral nature god, like "The Four Winds", but since we're being specific, why not?  If this is too far into game to make it happen, lemme know, ignorance is fine by me!)


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 17, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Takes her sword and modestly bangs her sword against ths side and bottom of the pit to look for any trap doors or false sides o bottoms.


----------



## Yair (Dec 17, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

"I don't get it" says Misha. "Where did they all go?"

OOC: I understand that the tracks above lead only TO, not also FROM, the altar?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC:  Sorry, the tracks do lead TO and FROM the alter, and clearly in and out of the crypt.  

The party can now discern that whatever group of monsters/people attacked this church, they clearly came down to the crypt, forced open the trapdoor, probably took something, and left.

I'm preparing a follow-up post to this, should be up tonight


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 17, 2004)

*Dm*

taitzu52, I am posting a response regarding your deity in the OOC forum.


Brata seems to recall that the temple housed a holy relic of some sort, that was likely stored in this crypt.  It was shaped like a cornucopia, though you cannot recall the item's powers.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 17, 2004)

In the bowels of the church, Brata responds, "Ah, they must have taken some sort of vessel from here, a cornucopia if you will.  These folk may be farmers, or worshiping for fertility."  He looks back towards the door, "Pah.  I never did understand this whole sect.  The Great Mother is too big for such mundane symbols."  

Brata ascends the stair again, careful not to disturb the tracks on the floor.  "Whatever it was, they must have taken it into the wood.",  he says, pointing a foreboding finger at the treeline.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 18, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

"mundane symbol it may be, but men invest a great deal of power into such things, symbolic and otherwise. Ivan, do you think you can find them? If they are aided by the spirits of the forest, then our journey may be at an end this night...."


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 18, 2004)

*Stanislava*

asks Ivan "do you possess this kind of power?....Or can anyone track well. It should not be too hard to find these creatures with a gifted ranger or druid?"...Stanislava sheathes her sword and relaxes her stance.


----------



## Yair (Dec 18, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha's grip tightens around his weapon. "The priest would have defended his church..." he says, his voice trailing off. _if they did not kill him here, they must need him alive for some reason, for some time..._ "We better hurry."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 19, 2004)

*Dm*

The party ascends from the crypt of the church and moves outside again.  The creatures you had spotted moving away are nowhere to be seen; you had seen them moving into the forest to the south and east.  There is a light snowfall.

Ivan is able to tell that tracking the creatures will be somewhat difficult in these conditions (light snowfall; moonlight) but possible.  He can discern from the tracks leading away from the church that they were not dragging anybody.


Two options you have are to track the creatures, or check the priest's house.


----------



## Yair (Dec 19, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha briefly glances at the priest's house. _It has been a while. He is either dead, or won't be._ Turning his attention back to the tracks leading to the woods, he looks to Ivan. "Can you track them?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 20, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

"I can try."  Says Ivan, seemingly absorbed in the ground before him.

OOC:  Survival +10 to track.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 20, 2004)

*Dm*

*Ivan takes 10 and just succeeds*

To reach the forest where the creatures have gone, the party needs to cross the river.  The party does manage to find a place to ford the river on horseback and reaches the edge of the forest.  Ivan steps down off his horse.  The tracks are now difficult to make out under the fallen snow, but the skilled woodsman's eyes notice slightly low points in the snow.  The tracks seem to lead in a straight direction to the Southeast.

The monsters are about 20-30 minutes ahead, Ivan estimates.

THe forest in the direction the monsters went is particularly vast.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 1 / Sorcerer 2*

While Tyler looks at the tracks and reports, Brata says, "20-30 minutes, eh?  We probably won't make it back here anytme soon.  Should we risk a minute to look in the priest's home?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 20, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan pauses for a moment.

"I don't know.  We could look, just in case, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to find these if it started snowing again.  Either way, we should start running now, we need to catch up to these foul beasts."


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 21, 2004)

*Stanislava*

"Most likely, those fowl creatures have the Priest; If he is alive" says Stanislava, " I say we go for the beasts. They are not so far ahead, and We have horses. Let us ride"..........


----------



## Ry (Dec 21, 2004)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Choldony's grip on the glaive tightens, and he winces.

_Oh, not the saddle again..._

"I will make that beast pay."


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 21, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Hold a moment. I will make a quick look and then we ride. Burian dashes into the priests house, axe at the ready.

OOC: Just a quick room to room check to make sure the priest isn't there, and then back to my horse


----------



## Yair (Dec 21, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha winces as he sees Burian go. _They will get away!_ he thinks. Staring at the woods where once shadows moved, he says "I don't like this wait."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dm*

Burian races back to the house to check.

[ooc: I'll assume that the couple of minutes it takes him to race back on horse will be during the time Ivan is studying the ground for tracks, so if Burian comes straight back, the time loss will be minimal]

The door of the house is open.  As soon as Burian steps inside he sees signs of violence in the house.  Furntiture is smashed, blood on the floor, etc.

The house is very simple.  There is a very small entryway, then a main room.  A door to the right appears to lead to a kitchen.  There are some stairs leading to what is a second floor attic.

The priest's belongings are very simple (many have been damaged anyway).

Burian looks down, and sees the body of what must be the Volhov of this church--his head severed and his body very badly wounded.


After the initial shock, Burian thinks he hears a sound from the kitchen, somthing moving.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata paces outside the priest's house with Maka, the wolf, at his heels.  Looking in the windows for any signs of disturbance, he awaits word from Burian.

(OOC- Do I get a Listen check?)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 21, 2004)

*DM*

Brata does not hear any particular sound from the house, unless/until Burian says something.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 22, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

" Brata! Something is here!" With that burian steps quickly into the kitchen, shield and axe raised to ward off any attack.


----------



## Yair (Dec 22, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

"It better not be rats" hisses Misha with clenched teeth as he follows Brata inside.

OOC: If he notices signs of trouble Misha won't stand idly by twiddling his thumbs, and I assume Brata will enter the house.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 22, 2004)

*Stanislava*

"achk.....Let US to the House".......drawing her sword and heads to the house.....


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 22, 2004)

*Dm*

Burian steps into the kitchen, while Stanlslava, Brata, and some others are coming towards the house.

The kitchen has a fireplace and a chimney, and an oven next to it.  The sound Burian heard was coming from it.  As Burian enters the room, the door to the oven opens, and he can see the following creature:







Burian immediately recognizes the creature as a Domovoi--a home spirit  see here for more info (the info there may be considered common knowledge by all slavic characters; in this setting, they are not necessarily physically present in all homes, but they are known to be so).

Physically, the creature, seen in the image above, is a small fey about 2' in height, with a shaggy appearance.  He appears to have been hiding in the oven, and looks slightly frightened.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

When Brata rounds the corner and sees Burian in the kitchen with the Domovoi, he stops in his tracks and  his arms up beside him, to motion to the others to stop as well.  He'll stand in the doorway, and try to motion the others back, so that they don't scare the spirit while Burian talks to it.


----------



## Yair (Dec 22, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha dons a puzzled look, but keeps his distance from Brata and the door.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan is searching for tracks in this period of time.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 23, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian carefully sets his axe and shield down just outside the door with brata, moving slowly as not to frighten the Domovoi. Burian kneels down and bows his head in respect to the spirit, carefully gesturing him forth from the stove. "Dedushka, we are friends. We have come to find what has befallen this home"


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 23, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava follows suit and sheathes her sword. She is puzzled as well, but assumes nothing is awry inside. She awaits outside and Keeps an eye on the horses and surrondings.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 23, 2004)

*Dm*

THe Domovoi initially looks at Burian very timidly; he clearly was trying to hide from the attackers who were here a short time ago.  However,he gradually loosens up after hearing the Woodsman's warm welcome.  The Domovoi stands up and slowly comes out of the oven, holding one arm to his chest.  Burian can now see that the arm is cut badly.  The Domovoi is still tense, and appears to be choking back tears.  He responds to Burian:

Privetsviye Gospodin!

I tried to help my master, but there were so many of those creatures!  They killed him like a savage animal, those beasts.

Are they gone now?


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 24, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian sighs heavily. "They are gone, but I am afraid we are too late aid your master. May I treat your injury Dedushka?


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 24, 2004)

*Dm*

The Domovoi looks at Burian, then seems to nod thankfully.

Burian bends down and reaches toward the Domovoi's wounded arm and touches him carefully.

*d8 (5) + 3 = 8pts*

The wound on the Domovoi's arm seems to to disappear.

Thank you, Gospodin!

My name is Slava.  The attackers broke into the house suddenly as the master was turning in.  I tried to aid him, but things just happened too fast.  When I saw my master was done for, I fled to the kitchen and hid.

I'm afraid of what they did to the temple.  I pray Mokosh didn't allow them to violate it's sanctity.


If asked about the attackers, Slava relates the following.

There were 4 of those creatures, I think, orcs, I believed, though I had never seen one.  One of them,however, was constantly hooded and might have been something else.  The creatures seemed to be lead by a man.  I didn't see the man well, he also wore a hood.

Have you come to try to track down these fowl beasts?


[ooc: If you'll be unable to post in the near future due to the holidays, let me know in the OOC thread]


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata frowns at the story that the Domovoi relates.  He peeks his head in the room and says, "Da, my friend, we will track them down.  But I think they have been to the church.  What was in the lower level that they could have taken?"

Franticly, he looks outside to see if Ivan has made any progress.


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 26, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Stanislava peers at Ivan and says " so how goes it? Any luck"....The chill in the air makes her shiver a bit. She checks to make sure her sword is in scabbard, a tick she developed over the years as a fighter.


----------



## Yair (Dec 26, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha has spent the last few moments peering at the decapitated priests' body. Convinced that there is no immediate danger in the house, he snaps out of it and mounts his horse. Oblivious to the little spirit's fear he says loudly "We are letting these beasts get away. They are obviously not here anymore, let's hurry after them! Already the trail is too cold for my eyes..." he eyes the tracks wearily. _Orcs, not demons. Rather disappointing, reallly..._

OOC: If patience is a virtue, our paladin is a sinner


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 26, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

"Aye, I've got the trail, let's be off quickly.  At a jog we should catch up to them in about a half an hour."

If everyone is now gathered, Ivan will head off down the trail they left.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 26, 2004)

*Dm*

Slava, the Domovoi, thanks Burian again for healing him.  Just before Burian leaves, Slava quickly fetches a beautifully crafted horn.

Take this.  When you are in danger it will call forth allies of nature.  Good luck.

The party reassembles and begins to follow the tracks left by the creatures.  Ivan estimates that the creatures are about 30-35 minutes ahead.

The tracks lead to a very dense part of the forest, seemingly unending.  Travel is slow, and the horses are giving you little advantage over your quarry on foot.

After about half an hour of pursuit, the trail becomes much more difficult to follow, due to the falling snow covering the tracks.  Ivan studies ground carefully (*Survival Check 6+10=16*) but is unable make a definite determination.  The snow has stopped.  Ivan does think it may be easier to follow the trail in the morning.

It is late--around 12:00-12:30 at night or so.  Remember that dawn will be rather late, around 8:00 a.m, at this time of year.

[OOC: Ivan must search for at least one hour in order to make another track check.

Actions?  If you choose to make camp, post your watches if any.]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan looks around.

"So do we keep moving?"  Ivan seems still alert and energetic.


----------



## Micar Sin (Dec 27, 2004)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian carefully wraps the horn in soft leather to protect it and bows in respect to the Domovoi before leaving.

"You are the tracker. If you think we can follow them, we ride on. Be we do not want to be caught in ambush either, so we must be cautious.


----------



## Yair (Dec 27, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha surveys the dense forest ahead, unable to pierce it's mysteries through the shadowy darkness. "I have half a mind to just keep moving, if only a little further. They can't be far. I am not wise in the ways of the wood - can you guess where they are heading? If we are wrong, we can always come back to the tracks, rest, and pick up the trail tomorrow. But I'd hate to let them sneak away in the night."

[OOC: If we are to set up camp, Misha will prefer to take the first watch.]


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata look up through the tree canopy at the dark sky.  He frowns and says, "Hmmm...no telling what may be left of the tracks  by morning.  If we stay here for a bit, we should just wait for Ivan to find something.  Should we risk a little fire, both for warmth, and to aid Ivan?"


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 27, 2004)

*stanislava*

"Let us ride on. We must get these foul beasts while we can. by Morn they will be beyond our reach...." Stanislava says. Even though the chill in the air is gives little comfort.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan chuckles.  "I don't need a fire, it'd just complicate things.  Give me a little while and I'll find those tracks."

OOC:  Keep searching until something turns up.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 27, 2004)

*Dm*

After loosing the trail, Ivan searches the area very carefully.  The snow is now greatly impeding his efforts, but his keen eyes notice (Survival check: natural 20!) a very slight low point in some parts of the snow.  Ivan manages points in the direction of the southeast and leads the party on.

After the snow has stopped for some time, the quarry's tracks become much easier to see in the freshly fallen snow and the tracking become somewhat elementary (no check necessary).

Three hours after you resume tracking, you reach the banks of the Klyazma river, a river flowing roughly east/west.  The river is about 100-150 yards wide.  It's not frozen over.  You can see three small boats on the opposite side.  Also, the forest continues on the other side.

You might be able to find a place upriver somewhere where fording is possible--the river has some islands that would make it easier.  But none of you are sure.

Snow has stopped completely for some time, and the sky is reasonably clear.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 27, 2004)

(OOC-are there ANY aquatic animals available to a Slavic caster at lvl. 1 summon nature's ally?  A porpoise would be great, but....well, you know.)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 28, 2004)

*DM*

OOC:  Frost and Fur actually has an alternative _Summon Nature's Ally_ list, but the list is a little wonky.  The second level list includes a shark and octopus! (both rather rare in Russian rivers )

For Level 1 aquatic animals appropriate to the setting, I'd suggest the following:
Skakushka (a large, unusual frog) (new monster from Frost and Fur)
Giant Pike (I'll either find one or create one appropriate for the spell)
Porpoise
River Otter (I'll base it off the Sea Otter in Frostburn).


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

(OOC-Would any of these be appropriate to summon in a river, and if so, could it drag a boat across the river?  Sorry if this sounds "out there", but it's what a druid does.  Heck, I'd summon a Dire Sturgeon if I thought it'd help!)


----------



## Yair (Dec 28, 2004)

(OOC - actually, to me that sounds like a solution which is more than I can offer...    )


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 28, 2004)

OOC: Very creative 

Brata speaks some words on old slavonic-- 'Vyidra reki, pomagita menya'

Instantly, a creature comes from nowhere, swimming in the river.  It is a river otter.  The long furry creature follows Brata's commands, and swims to the boats.  It manages to grap a rope hanging in the water and pull it into the water.  In about 3 minutes, the otter manages to bring it to the other side.

The boats are small and can hold a maximum of three people.  The otter retreives a second boat, taking about 6 minutes in total.

It takes the party a total of about 15 minutes to cross the river.

The tracks of the creatures are in plain site and lead in the same direction as before, deep into the forest.

It is nearly 5:00 a.m.  Dawn is still a few hours away, though light will be appearing somewhat sooner.


----------



## Yair (Dec 29, 2004)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha blinks as he sees the otter suddenly appear. As it drags the first boat he clears his throat. "Very impressive, that." He's somewhat lost for words.
When the party reaches the opposite shore Misha suppresses a tired yawn. "Ivan, do you think we are gaining on them?"


----------



## Nantonaku (Dec 30, 2004)

*Stanislava*

Is amazed at the summoning of the otter, but very happy not to have to find a crossing up river. After the crossing, she  says to Yair and Ivan, " perhaps we have lost time due to the delay in the crossing?, We must make haste".


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 30, 2004)

OOC:  Survival check to find tracks and see how far in front of us they are. (+10)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 1, 2005)

*DM*

Ivan guesses that the monsters are about an hour and a half ahead.

The pursuit continues, and the tracks are easy to follow in the fresh snow, but the thick forest makes it difficult for you to gain ground.

Light appears in a couple of hours.

Finally, an hour after dawn, Ivan can just make out some sort of clearing in the woods, manages to spot (19+8=27) what looks like two humanoid figures standing in it.  The clearing is still a hundred yards or so ahead, and it's barely visible through the trees.

Actions?


----------



## Ry (Jan 2, 2005)

Cholodny slides off the horse, and draws his glaive.  But he's not a tactician, and waits to get direction from his allies.


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 2, 2005)

*Stanislava*

will stop her horse and tie her the hoorse up to a near by tree. unsheath her sword and start approaching the humanoids as quietly as possible...

OOC: Happy NEW YEAR!/ CNOVEM GODEM!


----------



## Yair (Jan 2, 2005)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

Misha climbs down from his horse, and ties it to a tree. He glances at Cholodny, then sends a look at Stanislava. _Good thinking. They could run if they hear us coming._ He does his best to follow Stanislava in her quiet approach.

OOC: *Move Silently 15 roll+2 dex-5=12*, trying to move at Stanislava's pace incurs a -5, I think.
*Hide 17+2 dex-5=14* if needed.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2005)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan quietly pulls out his bow and nocks an arrow.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 3, 2005)

Brata again motions his owl on to fly over the woods to see if threr are any signs of disturbance.  He checks the bolt on his crossbow, ready for anything.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jan 4, 2005)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian slips from his horses back and pats his flank. He whispers into the horses ear"Take care my friend" before drawing his bow and nocking an arrow. Not being as silent as Ivan he hangs back and attempts to move as quietly as he is able

Untrained move silently: roll: 16 + 2 =18(!)

OOC: If I NEVER see the inside of an emergency room or hospital again it will be too soon


----------



## Ry (Jan 4, 2005)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Untrained move oafishly:  17+3-4= 16


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 4, 2005)

*Dm*

Ivan, Stanislava, Cholodny, Burian and Misha all quiety creep up on the humanoids.  The two, now visibly orcs, appear not to notice the PCs so far.  They are mumbling to each other in what is probably idle chat, and seem to be playing knucklebones or something similar.

Brata is behind the other PCs.  His owl is flying silently over the camp.

There are three makeshift tents.

The main group of PCs is about 30 feet from the Orcs, and 10 feet from the edge of the clearing.


----------



## Yair (Jan 4, 2005)

*Misha, Human Paladin*

I charge.

Lacking any tactical subtelty and not accustomed to team work, Misha simply continues to the edge of the clearing and then *charges* the orcs, attempting to *smite* the nearest one. At first he just runs towards them, but as he nears and is (supposedly) spotted he issues a rough battle-scream, a gutteral "aaah" just to focus himself.

OOC: *scythe Attack 13 roll+6+2 charge+3 cha=24, Damage 8 roll (!)+3+3 level=14*


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 4, 2005)

*Stanislava*

Following Cholodny's BRILLIANT  tactical endeavor.....the unintellectual Stanislava ensues to emulate the Paladans virtuous conundrum of prophetic Salutations...and proceeds to also SCream a battle cry and attempt to HACK the first orc she can lay her hands on to pieces..........


----------



## Ry (Jan 5, 2005)

OOC: Hey, Misha charged first, not Cholodny!

Cholodny screams and charges, attacking with the glaive, making sure to threaten both orcs (I can't find my dice).


----------



## Micar Sin (Jan 5, 2005)

*Burian Slavochka*

Muttering imprecations about his companions ancestory and farm animals, Burian lets fly and arrow at the nearest orc.

attack roll: 6+4 = 10.... oh boy...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 5, 2005)

Panicked a bit, more from his companions blood curdling cries than the presence of orcs, Brata shoots off a crossbow bolt at the camp and moves 30ft. closer.

(OOC- 11+2=13 to hit)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 6, 2005)

*Ivan Coldrunner, Slavic Ranger 3*

Ivan drops his bow, seeing his allies close to fight in close with the orcs, and in one swift move draws his sword and charges.  His sword is a bright, cruel blue and seems to radiate a chill around it that is even colder than the tundra.

OOC:  Free action to drop bow, move action to draw sword, standard action to partial charge 30' and attack the orcs.  Attack roll 8+7+2(charging)=17 total, damage roll 8+4=12


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 6, 2005)

OOC: You cannot charge, _per se_, from within the forested area.  PCs from the main group may attack the orcs if their movement is 30' (everyone I think).

I'm currently on vacation in Goa India, until Jan 16th.  sorry about the late notice.  I do plan go online every 1-2 days and I will be posting updates to the campaign, but perhaps not as often.  I'll post my resolution of the first round tomorrow hopefully.  You are free to modify your actions.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 6, 2005)

Okay, change action from charging to draw weapon as part of move action and then attack.  Attack is at 15 now, damage at 12


----------



## Yair (Jan 6, 2005)

OOC: Misha charges, it just takes him two rounds...


----------



## Ry (Jan 6, 2005)

Bah.  Cholodny moves and attacks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 6, 2005)

(OOC- Brata will perform the same action as stated.  Also, I wanted to let you know that I blew my _Produce Flame_ spell to spontaniously cast _Summon Nature's Ally I_ last scene.  And who doesn't love otters!?!)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 10, 2005)

The party does successfully surprise the two orcs.

Initiative:

Cholodny
Ivan
Burian
Misha
Stanislava
Brata
Orcs (surprised)

Cholodny screams and charges, managing to get within a Glaive's reach of both orcs.  She swings at one (*5+9=14 hit; dmg 2+7=9*), and slices deep inside it's flesh.  It staggers, but doesn't fall.

Ivan moves agains't the second orc, swings, and decapitates it!!

Burian fires and arrow but it flies well overhead.

Misha moves into the clearing, and raises his scythe

Stanislava runs, draws her sword, and goes into a screaming frenzied attack, slicing the remaining standing foe into chopped orc (Attack: 13+4=17; Damage=easily enough)


If the sound of the battle was not enough, the screams of CHolodny and Slanislava have surely awaken those within the tents.

There are three tents, eahc of which have creature(s) stirring inside.  Each tent is a bit bigger than 5'x5'.  each is about 10 feet from the site of the battle just fought.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid2 / Sorcerer 1*

Being unable to fire, Brata reconsiders his course of action.  He moves off from the party to get a better view of the camp, and seeing that there are tents now, he begins to prepare a spell, waiting for the right moment to cast it.

(OOC-Brata should be in medium range.  We will move to get the best line of sight on the camp, staying out of close/charge range.  He will ready an action to cast a _Sleep_ spell.  Since this is out first complex group combat, please assist me in casting a range-of-affect spell (10ft. burst) on the most opponents, without affecting my own party members.  Thanks!)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 11, 2005)

Ivan readies an action to partial charge the first orc to emerge from his tent, holding his longsword two handed for a more powerful swing.

OOC:  Rolls of 11+7+2(charging) for 20 to hit, damage is 4+5 or 9 total damage on a successful hit.


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 11, 2005)

*Stanislava*

Runs to the closest tent and (if there are no orcs outside yet) attempts to hack any rope or pole that is supporting the tent). If an Orc is present she will attack at once...


----------



## Micar Sin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Burian Slavochka*

Cursing, Burian slings his bow and streches out his hand towards the tents. He snarls a phrase in an unknown tongue and the grass and shrugs around the tents begin to writh and twist like serpents, grasping for the orcs.

OOC: Entangle, targeted so as not to cath the party if possible


----------



## Yair (Jan 11, 2005)

Misha, outpaced by the rest of the party, steps towards the nearest tent to look for more orcs. (Should he find any, he'll attack.)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC:  Still waiting for one more responce; I'm off on a trip to Bombey and will probably be offline till friday.  Will attempt to update then, if it doesn't take me too long.  Resolving combat takes much more time.  Remember, I'm back full steam on Sunday. THanks for everyone's patience


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 18, 2005)

*Dm*

Initiative:

Cholodny
Ivan
Burian
Misha
Stanislava
Creature in central tent
Brata
Other Humanoid in right tent
Orcs


Sounds of stirring continue from the three tents.  Burian casts is magic and all three tents are engulfed in a dense web of roots and weeds, causing a few shouts from the tents.

Misha, Stanislava, and Cholodny all move to the tents  Misha and Stanislava to the left and Cholodny to the right one.  The center tent is engulfed in entagled weeds.  So long as the PCs do not enter the tents, they are able to stay clear of the entaglements.

 Stanislava cuts a supporting pole for the middle tent and it collapses, revealing one humanoid figure.

Brata says a few soothing lullibies in the sylvan tongue, and casts a spell that focuses on the tent on the right.  Whatever stirring is happneing in this tent seems to be quieter, but there is still some movement (sounding like a creature struggling to move) coming from the tent.  

The humanoid in the left tent cuts the tent to shreads, revealing himself.  The creature, dressed in studded leather armor and wielding a longsword, appears to be a human of some sort, or perhaps an orc, and an incredibly filthy, and beastly sort.  His face seems rather warped (like a result of some hideous experiment).  

Some faint incomprehensible mumbling is heard from the middle tent.

The left and the right tents are both parallel to each other, and there is about 20 feet of ground between them.  The middle tent is furhter back, and completely surrounded by the *entagle* spell.  All but a tiny corner of the left and right tents are covered by the *entagle* spell.

On the left, one PC may move to a square adjacent to the humanoid in the left tent and not be affected by the *entagle *spell.  Others will have to attack from 10 feet away.  The middle tent is at least 15 feet away from the edge of the *entagle* spell.  The right tent is covered similarly to the left tent, and Cholodny is standing next to the corner unaffected by the spell.  The right and center tents are both still intact, and no creature has yet emerged from them. 

Actions?


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 18, 2005)

*Stanislava*

Will approach the humanoid near her without getting  close enuf to the Entangle zone. If the creature is within range she will attack with her Bastard Sword(which is already drawn).


----------



## Ry (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cholodny, Viking Fighter/Barbarian*

Cholodny will continue to adopt the aggressive manoeuvres possible, taking advantage of reach, but not raging.  He will immediately rage if an ally is in danger of falling.  Attack attack attack!


----------



## Yair (Jan 18, 2005)

Misha eyes the moving flora wearily, and avoids it. He runs within striking distance from the filthy humanoid, and cuts him across with his great scythe.
(If unable to close within melee distance, he will instead draw a spear and throw it. If the humanoid is already dispatched, he'll try to take shred the middle tent to see what's inside.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata takes cover in the trees and makes sure his crossbow is loaded.  It should be, so he goes into full defense and hides as best he can.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 19, 2005)

If there is a space where he can, Ivan moves and attacks one of the creatures with his bastard sword, letting out a hoarse, inarticulate yell (Attack 12+6 = 18, Damage 5+4 = 9).

Otherwise, Ivan will move back to where he dropped his bow, sheathing his sword as part of the move action, and will pick up the bow with his second move.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jan 20, 2005)

*Burian Slavochka*

Burian will fire into any visible humanoids with his bow


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 25, 2005)

*DM: Combat round 3*

Initiative:

Cholodny
Ivan
Burian
Misha
Stanislava
Creature in central tent
Brata
Other Humanoid in right tent
Orcs

I've decided to consider creatures in the tents that you are aware of to be concealed (20% miss chance) and possibly flatfooted depending on the situation.


Cholodny thrusts his glaive towards the sounds coming from inside the right tent, ripping into it [*attack: 13+9=22; d%=6 miss due to concealment*], but the blade fails to reach a target.

Ivan also moves towards the right tent, thrusting his sword into it (*Attack: 14+7=21; d%=69 Hit; dmg 4+4=8*).  His blade contacts flesh, and an orcish scream comes from inside.

Burian fires his bow at the humanoid on the left.  (*Attack=6+4=10, miss*(you're just out of range for point blank shot, which will save you from something else ) but the arrow sails high.

Misha moves towards the filthy humanoid and swings his scythe (Attack: 3+6=9, miss ), but swings high and the creatures ducks easily.

Stanislava waves her sword towards the filthy humanoid, but isn't able to reach it due to the massive flora.

More mumblings are heard from the central tent.

The filthy humanoid glares at Stanislava, and Misha (each of you please make a Fort save).  It thrusts it's sword towards Misha (*Attack: 19+3=20 Hit, dmg 2+3=5*), cutting into his arm.

Brata successfully loads his crossbow.


Conditions:

Misha: 5 points of damage
Misha and Stanislava: please make Fort Saves
Other PCs: unhurt
Filthy Humanoid on leftf: unhurt
Orcs in Right tent (unknown number): 1 or more are asleep (from spell) and one is hit for 8 points of damage (but not dead).

Plus there's whatever creature(s) is in the central tent.

The entagle spell still covers the area as before.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: After my long trip, a bit of post trip fatigue, and the site downtime, I've finally updated.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata will ready an action to shoot a crossbow bolt at the first enemy that comes in range and is not engaged in melee.  He will then 5 foot step behind a tree and reload.


----------



## Yair (Jan 25, 2005)

*Misha*

Misha overcomes the feeling of ??*, but not the intense pain in his arm. He screams in pain, and then unleashes a stream of curses and condemnations that would make a grown man blush. But through this barrage of obscenaties he attempts another swing.

[* Fort 26=(20 roll)+6, if that doesn't overcome it nothing will.]
[next Attack 20=(12 rol)l+6 (where is that 20 when I NEED it?!), damage 9=(2+4)+3]
[And welcome back! I hope you had a grand time!]


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 26, 2005)

*Stanislava*

OOC: O great Dungeon Master...Please meake a  FORT save for me.

Stanislava thrusts asgain at the filthy, slimey, smelly humanoid.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 28, 2005)

*Dm*

Initiative:

Cholodny
Ivan
Burian
Misha
Stanislava
Creature in central tent
Brata
Other Humanoid in right tent
Orcs

Misha and Stanislava (*10+5=15*) both succeed in their Fortitude saves.

Ivan and CHolodny both swing at the orc in the left tent, and Ivan manages to cut thrrough the tent and sink his blade into the orcs flesh, apparently killing it.  There appears to be a remaining orc affected by the sleep spell.

Burian notches another arrow and fires at the creature on the right, again missing high (*Attack 7+4=11 miss)*

Misha swings again at the same creature, this time hitting.  Just as he hits, all characters witness and extrodinary event.  The creature seems to split into two.  In a process that seems to take time but in fact happens in an instant, the creature simply divides into two creatures.  Both are identical in size an appearance (a dirty, filthy, human-looking creature).

Stanislava is awed by the transformation but recovers to swing at the closest of the newly formed creatures, now within reach (*Attack: 10 +7=17 hit; dmg 6+4=10*) and kills it.

The remaining humanoid attempts to swing its sword at Misha but stumbles and fails to swing at all (*natural 1*).

Brata readies his crossbow and searches for a target but can't find one in his line of sight.

Everyone post listen and spot checks.  Stanislava and Misha--post fortitude saves.  I'll roll them for you if you wish.



Conditions:

Misha: 5 points of damage
Misha and Stanislava: please make Fort Saves
Other PCs: unhurt
Filthy Humanoid on left:  9 points of damage
Second humanoid on left: dead
2 Orcs in Right tent (unknown number): 1 is asleep and one is dead.

Plus there's whatever creature(s) is in the central tent.

The entagle spell still covers the area as before.  As previously, only one PC may stand in a square unaffected by the entagle spell and adjacent to the filthy humanoid on the left.  Misha is in that square.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Brata Scythor, "Slavic" Druid 2 / Sorcerer 1*

Brata will circle back around the camp, closing slightly at 30 ft. or less, and fire at the first unengaged enemy he spots.


----------



## Nantonaku (Jan 29, 2005)

*Stanislava*

OOC: O GREAT dungeon master. PLEASE make a fortitude save for my humble and stupid charachter.

STANISLAVA...attempts to attaks the twin smelly, dirty, awful-looking twin humanoid that is still alive, but tripped up.


----------



## Yair (Jan 31, 2005)

Misha looks at the split creature with amazement, but after seeing Stanislava dispatch one with her sword decides to kill first and ask questions later. He tries to slash the thing, but not cleave it (afraid it will split again).

OOC: Listen: 1 (1 roll+0 Wis) (ick!)
Spot: 4 (4 roll+0 Wis) (I'm deaf and blind, apparently...)
Fortitude: 25 (19 roll+6 Fort) (but still oblivious to anything trying to stop me!  ) 
Attack: 20 (14 roll+6), damage 10 (3,4 +3)
I'm getting married on Friday  so I won't be making posts for the next month or so. Feel free to decide for Misha; he's a battle-thirsty cursing charismatic fellow. 
Have fun!

P.S, if Misha actually feels what is causing him to make Fort saves, he'll take steps to avoid it while still fighting the next round. (Averting certain things, for example.)


----------



## Nantonaku (Feb 7, 2005)

*OOC: where is everyone*

ooc: Hello? did the party dissipate in the middle of a battle?


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 7, 2005)

Terribly sorry for the delay guys.  I've just had a to many offline and online things to do lately.  I promise (really promise) and update tomorrow.


----------

